# Please help me with my Kindle



## nichols (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,
I'm moving to Dubai in a couple of weeks and I'm planning on buying a Kindle from amazon.CO.UK before I fly. Amazon have said that I won't be able to make purchases for books from UAE. 
Is this true?
On another forum someone said you could?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I purchase books just fine from amazon.com. I dont use a vpn to access it. Works fine with wifi. I dont have a 3g one but uae is in the list of countries that also works in so highly recommend buying the 3g/wifi version. Just makes life easier that you dont have to be near a wifi connection to get something. Think the uk have seen reports about issues with credit cards that are from the uae. Someone will come along.


----------



## stuartjohn (May 2, 2008)

nichols said:


> Hi,
> I'm moving to Dubai in a couple of weeks and I'm planning on buying a Kindle from amazon.CO.UK before I fly. Amazon have said that I won't be able to make purchases for books from UAE.
> Is this true?
> On another forum someone said you could?


I bought my Kindle in the US and registered it while i was there using a US address. I have been using it successfully for 2 years no matter where in the world i choose to buy a book so i cant see this being a problem for you


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Had this issue recently. Bought it from amazon.co.uk and when I received it I registered it as being in the UAE. This resulted in no books being available. I re-registered it under a UK address and phone number and everything showed up. If your kindle currently works as it is then it will work in the UAE.


----------

